# Kayak Launch Points in Garden City/Murrells



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

This will be the first time I will be down to our condo since getting my Yak. I am looking for launch points to Long bay or close to the inlet without going in the ocean first. Is there anywhere close where you can leave a vehical and launch from? From the maps I am looking at there may be a spot in Murrells inlet off of 17 bus. and 9th Ave? Anyone confirm this or have a good spot? thanks guys


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

No one knows of any throw ins around that are for the backwaters?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

where is your condo? I know of a couple.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Get a "Coastal Expeditions Map". Put out by an outfit in My. Pleasant. Has all the ramps and throw- ins on the bottom 1/3 of the state. Got mine at a state park store. See them at campgrounds and bait shops.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

head over to SCkayakfishing.com and ask. We've got members from all over SC. Get a little close to Charleston and I can show you some nice spots.


----------

